# Air compressors



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

so my air comp died on me and am in the market for a new one. what are you seeing? any reason why one over the other. 

thanks


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

What kind of tools do you run with it?


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

I just purchased a craftsman pro series 30 something gallon with the motor and pump not the all in one things its super quite builds pressure fast works awsome I picked it up for a little over 400 new might have been on sale


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> so my air comp died on me and am in the market for a new one. what are you seeing? any reason why one over the other.
> 
> thanks


What do you need it for?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Compressors are like sprayers a lot to choose from.

I get by with Emglo for my everyday use. At times I will go bigger. Quincy has been the best for 20 CFM to 50 CFM.

Any thing bigger than that you have many choices.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought a dual tank Hitachi last year for a new compressor for my nailers and any other thing I need it for. Good lil compressor. But it does depend on the CFM and holding tank size.. 120v or 240.. you know.

How you been man?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I carry a two stage Speedaire compressor that runs on an 8.0 HP gas powered Honda engine. It has 8 gal twin tanks that claim to maintain 18.3 CFM @ 90 psi.

The two front wheels make it portable, but this things a beast, so I never move. It's actually the largest portable I could find before they come in fixed models.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW! That IS a beast!

You use it for blasting CA?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

nEighter said:


> WOW! That IS a beast!
> 
> You use it for blasting CA?


I tried, but it just doesn't have the CFM. For blasting, I'll use anything from 180 to 375 CFM, which means you have to tow it.

I mainly use the Speedaire to spray coatings from a pressure pot, or to needle gun and grind with pneumatic tools.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

The pull behind is all I know for large blasting on site, but my blast cabinet only needs around 13 to clean parts.

Thanks! good to know


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

mattvpaint said:


> I just purchased a craftsman pro series 30 something gallon with the motor and pump not the all in one things its super quite builds pressure fast works awsome I picked it up for a little over 400 new might have been on sale
> 
> View attachment 15621


Matt, follow the break in rules and change the oil as advised. Keep a bottle of compressor oil handy to top off if needed. If it gets below freezing you may blow a breaker switch on start-up due to the oil thickening.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advise wolf I take it you have one or had experience with one. Are they good compressors do they last if takin care of? I like it so far.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What do you need it for?


a duster :jester:

anything from finish nailer to ff paint.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

mattvpaint said:


> Thanks for the advise wolf I take it you have one or had experience with one. Are they good compressors do they last if takin care of? I like it so far.


You should be fine with it. Drain the tank daily. Get an in-line filter to catch any moisture coming up out of the tank, and keep any air tools lubricated with air tool oil. Fill out your warranty card and mail it in ASAP in case something does go wrong. Sears is usually good about returns and repairs.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Those makita big bore compressors are nice. Very quiet as well.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Wolf I actually picked up an inline filter yesterday when I was working (shopping) lol still have to put it on and I mailed in the warranty card the day after I bought it so should be good there thanks again for the tips


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

this is what I ended up with.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sheesh. The is only enough cfm for a carpenter, not a painter


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I got it for the sale, I need a lil guy. I will get a bigger one for the shop.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

probably gonna return that one, and buy a bigger one. I didn't have time to open it up. just did and found that the belt broke on it. motor and piston are free. :thumbup: $14 part.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We went up to 33 gal in the shop last year and its been dynamite.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have a version of this that is not made anymore. Ours has a single 16 gallon-ish tank. It is selectable for 110/220 V. It had the most cfm's of any non-220v compressor and of any compressor that I could find that was still moveable.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

well thanks for chiming in on the rig that makes your mouth water. that's what I was my intention of this thread. 

Scot, what you have?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This is the tank with the motor from the previous reply. I set it in continuous run mode usually for spraying.


----------

